# Wegwerfpflanzen ?



## pema (15. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

als Plädoyer gegen das Wegwerfen von Saisonpflanzen hier mal ein Bild meiner __ Amaryllis im dritten Jahr nach dem Kauf bei Aldi
In 'Wirklichkeit' blüht diese Pflanze erst jetzt (nicht im Dezember, wie die vorgezogenen) und sie wird von Jahr zu Jahr schöner.
Leider werfen viele Käufer diese und andere Saisonpflanzen nach der Blüte in den Müll....
 Verschwendung, meiner Meinung nach. Ein wenig Geduld und Pflege wird belohnt.

petra


----------



## rut49 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wegwerfpflanzen ?*

Hallo Petra,
ich bin genau Deiner Meinung- zum Wegwerfen zu schade.
Vor einigen Jahren konnte ich zwei Orchideen aus dem Müllcontainer "retten", nur weil zwei gelbe Blätter dran waren. Sie erfreuen mich jedes Jahr mit Blüten, so als würden sie "danke" sagen. In letzter Zeit habe ich allerdings immer nur die gleiche Antwort auf meine Frage: darf ich die mitnehmen, bekommen: nein, wir müssen sie wegschmeissen.
Ich hätte sogar den halben Preis bezahlt (Brot vom Vortag gibt´s auch zum halben Preis). Warum das bei Pflanzen anders ist 
LG Regina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wegwerfpflanzen ?*

Hi Petra, 

deine __ Amaryllis ist keine Amaryllis (wie eigentlich alles was den Winter über unter diesem Namen verkauft wird). Ist nur ein __ Ritterstern (Hippeastrum)

Der Name Amaryllis gilt eigentlich nur für Mitglieder der südafrikanischen Gattung Amaryllis (Amaryllis belladonna) auch als Belladonnalilie im Umlauf

MfG frank


----------



## pema (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wegwerfpflanzen ?*

Hallo Frank,
da kann ja wohl von 'nur' __ Ritterstern keine Rede sein

petra


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wegwerfpflanzen ?*

Sehr schöne Blüten!

Mein __ Ritterstern blüht leider seit zwei Jahren nichtmehr...ich glaube ich kümmere mich zu wenig um ihn :rot


----------



## Goldfisch16 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wegwerfpflanzen ?*

Hey, ich hab mir auch mal Chrysanthemen gekauft. Ich glaub, ich hab die auch entdeckt, als ich bei Aldi Nord Angebote durchgeblättert hab. Und die hat sich auch wunderbar gehalten. Man muss Pflanzen auch echt nicht immer für teuer in einem Pflanzen-Fachhandel kaufen, find ich. Die einfachen tuns genauso, wenn man sie richtig pflegt und weiß, wo man sie zu pflanzen hat. Sieht echt schön aus, deine __ Amaryllis!


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wegwerfpflanzen ?*

Mir geht es oft so mit Pflanzen in Discountern, die tun mir immer so leid. Dann Kauf ich sie für 0,99€ und sie wachsen ganz dankbar, habe ein __ Wollgras für den Teich somit wohl das Leben gerettet.


----------

